# Got my 1210 threader today!!!



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

wOOt! :thumbup:

It's well used but I used it a few weeks ago to run some gas pipe. It's in really good working order with fresh dies. Auto coolant pump works well and cuts a nice thread. Asked my buddy what he wanted for it and he says $300! :blink:

I've been doing PT work for this guy and I'd supplied a Grundfos UPS26-64F (new, in the box) on a job a few weeks ago that he still owed me for so I said that if *that's* your asking price then I guess I can only charge you $100 for the pump. He laughed and said, OK $200 and your pump.

Sweet deal I think. He knows my situation and I know he's trying to help me out, but he has his own situation and I'm not about to start fleecing him.

I have some 1" to thread up tomorrow so I'll try to get some pics.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/1210-Threading-Machine


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

nice, looks light


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice deal!

Sometime ago I used a 1215...
Those small machines are great when you don't do a lot of threading all the time.:thumbup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, really light. Even an old guy like me can shlepp that thing down into someones basement, and the fact that it's oiless is a big bonus. The heat generated by the threading is usually enough to dry the ends off!

I'm stoked.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nice deal!
> 
> Sometime ago I used a 1215...
> Those small machines are great when you don't do a lot of threading all the time.:thumbup:


The 1215's are pretty portable too, but I figure that if you need one of them then you might as well go for a 300.
The 1210 is even teenier and doesn't use oil, although it's the same design.

The reamer on the 1215 is much better (I wish the 1210 used a similar one) but if you had the two machines side by side you'd really notice how tiny the 1210 is.

I remember when they first came out how skeptical I was of an oiless threader, but since using them I can see the benefit. The Gold dies are pricier and the machine itself isn't designed to handle the piping for, say, your latest Costco or Walmart... but then, neither am I. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We did some threading but not a lot and not everyday for sure.
We did have to go up to 1 1/2" though which was why we got the 1215.

70 lbs. vs. 212 lbs. was a no-brainer.

Like I said if we were doing big jobs with it we would have gone with the 300.

We did rent a 300 when we first set up the shop for several weeks running the lines. We installed a 50 hp and a 20 hp screw compressors, refrigerated air dryer and 1 1/2 trunk lines all through the building, but pretty much what we were down to was small add-ons and changes for equipment moves so the 1215 fit the bill.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Those oil less dies, never tried them, how do they work? How long do they last? Do they make them for other carriages and ratchet dies?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Those oil less dies, never tried them, how do they work? How long do they last? Do they make them for other carriages and ratchet dies?


It's not really oil less. It uses a coolant instead, lighter than traditional cutting oils and in smaller amounts.

The 1215 I used still used cutting oil but it fed through the die head and only turned on when the dies were in the cutting position.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a clear liquid coolant. Don't know zackly what it is but like I said, there's no need to clean the threads other than a quick wipe with a rag.
I used to do quite a lot of threading to 2" and then suit up to be the "fitter" for the larger diameter welded stuff. (Actually we did all the larger dia. work first and then threaded from 2" and down to the units, but whatever...)
In those days I had two 300's and two 1224 shop machines, one set up for bolt threads on rod.
Actually, the guy I just got the 1210 from bought my best 300 compact from me about 6 yrs ago. He's keeping that machine.

Now I'm happy to just thread wee bits o' pipe to connect a water heater or something.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Only problem is, now you got to go out and thread pipe. I hear the cash register ringing. Yo yo Miguel is gonna get paid. :cowboy:


----------

